
Gameboy Camera Extraction Via Arduino - mofosyne
http://briankhuu.com/projects/gameboy_camera_arduino/gameboy_camera_arduino.html
======
Sir_Cmpwn
Very cool! The GameBoy camera is an interesting piece of hardware. If you're
serious about finding the origin of these photos, you might want to spread it
around some Japanese forums - the UI of the first few pictures is in Japanese
(ニンテンドー is Nintendo and ポケットカメラ is Pocket Camera). Plus, the V hand sign you
mention is a common hand sign in Japan. Good luck!

------
bubblesorting
Wicked cool! Now I'm digging around my apartment trying to find my GB Camera!

For anyone else interested, I found a pinout of the link cable here:
[http://www.hardwarebook.info/Game_Boy_Link](http://www.hardwarebook.info/Game_Boy_Link)

------
blonky
In addition to photos, the Gameboy Camera has a music sequencer thingy. It
would be cool to be able to download the music you make from a camera.

------
GiraffeGlove
I had forgotten how horrible the resolution was on that camera!

~~~
fenwick67
It also only has 4 colors - white, black, light gray and dark gray. This is a
limitation of the gameboy display, although the photos look like they are
dithered. It would be interesting to know what kind of quality the actual
camera sensor has.

~~~
terrage
A strange coincidence that I was actually just reading about the CMOS sensor
in the camera yesterday. You can see yourself the quality of the sensor here:

[http://sophiateam.undrgnd.free.fr/microcontroller/camera/](http://sophiateam.undrgnd.free.fr/microcontroller/camera/)

~~~
fenwick67
Wow this is awesome, thank you for sharing this.

------
yahna
Another bit of gameboy hacking (the printer)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43FfJvd-
YP4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43FfJvd-YP4)

